# Newbie and some recent finds on the beach



## buzzerjj (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello there. I am new to the forum and just wanted to say hi to everyone.

I have been reading the forum over the years and thought it time I should join.

I am based in Selsey in West Sussex, UK, and walk on the beach every day. I often finds scraps of alloy washed up along with the odd bullet or cannon cases.

This morning whilst walking the dog I came across what appears to be piece of a tail wheel tyre which is intriguing me.

It's only a partial piece and is marked Palmer P.A. 99. I presume this stands for Palmer Aero as well.

It is also marked as Electrically Con.... so I also presume that makes it a tail wheel tyre. 

I researched Palmer Tyre Ltd and they have a long history starting in 1895 and ceasing production of aircraft tyres in 1956 after they were acquired by BTR (British Tyre and Rubber).

I have found photos online of a PA 19 tyre but not anything relating to a PA99.

Therefore I just wondered if anyone had any thoughts or ideas on the origin and use of such a tyre?


Secondly a couple of months ago I found a piece of allow washed up on the beach which has internal cogs on it and I also wondered if anyone had any idea if this is aircraft related, as I don't suppose alloy is used on boats due to its corrosive capabilities.

It might be nothing, but I always get curious when I find stuff like this on the beach. Seeing as Selsey saw a lot of activity during the Battle of Britain and WWII, I am always interested in the history relating to this period.

Many thanks in advance.

Best Regards

John.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

Very cool John, welcome aboard.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2014)

Great finds John!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome to the madhouse John!


----------



## buzzerjj (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Guys. I am still searching to find something on the PA99 tyre model, so any information would be much appreciated.

Best Regards

John.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't help, but welcome from down under!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2014)

Good finds, can't help I'm afraid.

Welcome.


----------



## buzzerjj (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks anyway guys, I will keep searching 

John.


----------



## stona (Jun 18, 2014)

It's definitely an ECTA tyre, so tail wheel. Can you work out the likely diameter of the hub from what's left of the beading on the tyre?
Steve


----------



## buzzerjj (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Stona

Good idea, I will try to do that today. Looking closer it is actually 9-9 not 99, but that doesn't seem to bring up much in the world wide web at the moment.

John.


----------



## buzzerjj (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Stona

I measured the gap across the inside of the tyre and it measures 3 1/4 inches across if that helps.

John.


----------



## buzzerjj (Jun 24, 2014)

Correction again. It IS P.A. 99 not 9-9, what I thought was a hyphen is in fact an imperfection in the rubber.

John.


----------

